# Bolivar Royal Corona



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

There is a VERY GOOD reason why the Bolivar Royal Corona is Rated #1. This was one hell of a smoke. The flavors were so pugent....mixture of a nutty, coffee medley with a sweet chocolate finish. For an 07...it was amazing! This was fantastic....and I am VERY happy I have a box sleeping!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't wait !


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Must get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Looks (and sounds) like another great smoke Mario. Is there anything in your humidors that DOESN'T kick a$$?

:dribble:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice. Is that a CA article or from another mag?


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

You brag about Cubans too much! :frown:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Wake one of them babies up and send it my way so I can KILL IT!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

That sounds really good - and looks nice from the picture. Might just have to see if I can get hold of one or two of those :biggrin:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! Those Bolis look great...I might have to buy some next time I make an order of Habanos. It will be interesting to see what your impressions are after a little aging...I'm thinking it'll be something like "God DAMN, these are good!"


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

BTW, how long are you thinking about letting the other box rest?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> There is a VERY GOOD reason why the Bolivar Royal Corona is Rated #1. This was one hell of a smoke. The flavors were so pugent....mixture of a nutty, coffee medley with a sweet chocolate finish. For an 07...it was amazing! This was fantastic....and I am VERY happy I have a box sleeping!


Perhaps it's because all us Texans are such back-water hicks, but I still much prefer the RASS to any Bolivar. I will place the Boli's in the top five though... Now here's where we see if the LK can truly hang... CAN YOU HOLD OUT FOR FIVE YEARS??? If not, send them to me and I'll hold them safe and secure in the Squid-a-dor... <G>


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Perhaps it's because all us Texans are such back-water hicks, but I still much prefer the RASS to any Bolivar. I will place the Boli's in the top five though... Now here's where we see if the LK can truly hang... CAN YOU HOLD OUT FOR FIVE YEARS??? If not, send them to me and I'll hold them safe and secure in the Squid-a-dor... <G>


That will be no prob Squiddy. That is one thing about me...I tend to hold on to sticks too long sometimes. I currently have some boxes from 05 including the RASS, that were not touched. Of course I will dip in occasionally to see how they are aging....but I will definitely have some around in 5 years.

And yes ER, that is CA.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

Mario, have you had any of the '07 production yet? I've heard they are a bit tight on the draw compared to the '06 (which I love).


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

If I am not mistaken, I believe my box is from 07...in which I will check. The one I had last night was from a friend and I believe it was from 07 as well. I thought the draw was a tad tight as well...but definitely not difficult to smoke at all. I would have preferred it to be a bit more open...just a tad.


----------



## indymark (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought some last summer on my honeymoon in St. Martin. I still have 5 resting. You are right. Great cigar. Made for something special.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I've not had any of the recent release but I've had quite a few from earlier ones that were fantastic.


----------

